# Info: Neue Forensoftware und die Privatsphäre



## 4mate (20. Dezember 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

Mit der Umstellung der Forensoftware sind alle persönlichen Einstellungen Makulatur.
Also alle, die seither im IBC Forum 'unsichtbar' unterwegs waren, sind  nun sichtbar.

Das Profil ist über Google einsehbar, selbst für nicht im IBC angemeldete Personen.
Nicht angemeldete Personen haben die Möglichkeit, Profilnichtachten zu hinterlassen.

Das alles lässt sich trefflich über die Einstellung 'Privatsphäre' ändern, am einfachsten
zu erreichen über Mouse-over oben rechts auf den Benutzernamen, ein Drop-down
Menü erscheint, mit sämtlichen zu Profil & Privatsphäre führenden Links.

Die neue Forensoftware bietet eine wesentlich feinere Einstellung dieses Bereiches, 
mehr Parameter können verändert werden.

Details und/oder Fragen sind im 'amtlichen' Thread richtig platziert, werden von Thomas
und Rik und Moderatoren beantwortet:

*MTB-News.de: Forum reloaded*


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2013)

... so hätte es allgemein laufen sollen - trotzdem Danke für die Info hier (gerade bei den Ladies) 

Und wie auch drüben schon geschrieben: ich finde es nicht gut, dass man mir folgen kann, ob ich das will oder nicht und ich nichts dagegen tun kann!


----------



## 4mate (20. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst schon etwas dagegen machen, nicht gegen das folgen an sich
aber gegen die Informationen die per default fließen.

'Früher', also vor 3 Tagen hatte man eine Kontaktliste mit Freunden und
man konnte auch beliebig Accounts von Usern in die Liste eintragen.
Beispielsweise bei mir waren das Accounts deren Beiträge ich interessant
fand oder die viele oder spezielle Fotos im Album hatten und immer mal
wieder  neue hoch luden. Da war die Kontaktliste sehr praktisch. Man
mußte nur auf den Namen klicken, kam ins Profil, konnte von dort zu den
Beiträgen, in das Fotoalbum.

Also im Prinzip war das schon ein folgen und das folgen durch andere Mit-
glieder,  nur das Wort war damals noch nicht erfunden und ein  Snowdon
ebenfalls unbekannt.

Neu ist nun ein Newsfeed dazu gekommen. Das ist der entscheidende
Punkt, an dem man den Hebel ansetzt um den Fluss an persönlichen Daten
aus der Privatsphäre steuern zu können:
_____________________________________________________________________________



Der Newsfeed liefert alle Aktionen des Accounts an seine Abonnenten, s.u.

Die Wahl ist "Alle Besucher, Nur Mitglieder oder Nur 'Verfolgte'". Deshalb ist da
bei mir kein Häkchen, Profilnachrichten möchte ich keine erhalten, habe aber
auch die Wahl aus 3 wie oben. Benutzer ID ist sowas wie eine V-Card also auch
Kategorie Plaudertasche. Kein Häkchen, keine Sorge. Private Nachrichten sind
zu Unterhaltungen geworden, auch hier die Wahl wer schreiben 'darf'.

So kann man doch auf  sein Profil und die Privatsphäre über die Einstellungen
sehr viel bewirken. Ein Beispiel von gestern wie der Newsfeed arbeitet:


----------



## mtbbee (20. Dezember 2013)

für die Hinweise !
jedenfalls einfacher als FB wenn man weiss, dass die Privatsphäre sich jetzt ein wenig geändert hat.
Suchen musste ich nur bei den IGs ... ehe die wieder eingebunden waren, das hat gedauert 

Nachrichten also ehemalige PMs jetzt Unterhaltung genannt, sind nicht mehr via Tapatalk zu lesen geschweige zu beantworten


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2013)

... wahrscheinlich beunruhigt mich nur dieses Wort: "folgen"

...da krieg ich Pickel, genau wie bei liken, disliken, voten, etc.

Bei näherer Überlegung ist es so, wie 4mate schreibt: war im Prinzip auch vorher schon so, hieß nur anders - und war nicht in einer Liste ala "dieseMitgliederfolgenDir" sichtbar, naja, Medien halt...

Danke nochmal für Deinen Hinweis und die Erklärung


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde das neue Layout unübersichtlich.
Außerdem ärgert mich die viele Werbung. Ok muss sein, aber in jedem Fred ne Werbung. Das war bis jetzt nur wenn man nicht angemeldet war.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (20. Dezember 2013)

Also ihr folgt keinen Männern die ihr nicht kennt xD


----------



## 4mate (22. Dezember 2013)

Weil's informativ ist, weil's niemand besser kann als der IBC'Erfinder', daher von Thomas "ausgeliehen"


----------



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2013)

alles sehr gewöhnungsbedüftig.

Vor allem beim schreiben hängt dass irgendwie, so langsam kann ich gar nicht schreiben, ist das normal


----------



## 4mate (22. Dezember 2013)

PC oder Smartfone? Opera?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2013)

pc mit opera


----------



## 4mate (22. Dezember 2013)

Problem mit Opera ist bekannt und in Arbeit; siehe in dem im 1. Beitrag verlinkten Thread


----------



## mtbbee (22. Dezember 2013)

Unterhaltungen via Tapatalk sind wieder da - super - Danke 

jetzt nur noch ein wenig weniger Werbung und dann passts wieder


----------

